# London KY ASA



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

anybody know if its an ok place to stay? how far from the quality inn to the shoot site?


----------



## tater tot (Apr 24, 2010)

never stayed at the quality inn, but the hamton is okay. the holiday inn was okay too. i think those are probably the nicest two in town.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

You are not going to be over 15 min from the shoot sight at any hotel in London. Most likely a little less.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks


----------



## HokieNation (Nov 24, 2008)

London is a nice little town. You shouldn't be dissappointed with the Q.I. as I think it is newly built in last couple of years. There are plenty of places to eat and like the guy said before no more than 15 min to shoot.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

There is at least one new nice resturant since last year.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

Anybody know of anything for my wife and 3 year old to do in London while i'm shooting ? Any playgrounds or water parks ?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Levi Jackson State Park entrance is directly across the road from the shooting grounds. If the weather is nice they could take a nature hike or play on a playground. If the weather isn't desireable there is always the movies.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks, do you know if they have a chuck-e-cheese or something like that to do indoors ?


----------



## nc1va (Oct 29, 2009)

If you've never been , before you leave the area you need to see the Cumberland Falls .


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

There is a Mr. Gattis in Corbin. Corbin is about 15 min south of London on I-75. If they went to Corbin and needed directions any gas station would do as it is right off the main strip. It's not hardly Chucky Cheese, but the closest we have. The is a "kiddie land" in the resturaunt.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks guys , it makes it easier when there is something fun for them to do while i'm shooting.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

staying at the same place for the past 3 yrs Budget Host Inn.


----------



## HokieNation (Nov 24, 2008)

There is also a waterpark maybe 30 minutes south of London just off I-75 in Williamsburg, KY. It should be warm enough by then. Kentucky Splash Waterpark is the name. 

http://www.kentuckysplash.com/

Also for everyone reading this. Big A's BBQ is some of the best you can put in your mouth. Heading east toward the shoot site from 75 turn right by the Lowes continue straight through the 4 way stop and about a mile to mile and a half on the left. Makes me hungry just typing about it.

Josh


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

HokieNation said:


> There is also a waterpark maybe 30 minutes south of London just off I-75 in Williamsburg, KY. It should be warm enough by then. Kentucky Splash Waterpark is the name.
> 
> http://www.kentuckysplash.com/
> 
> ...


Now there is a guy that can sniff out the good food. I have lived in London for 2 years and still haven't taken the time to eat at Big A's. I have heard good things about it.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Was scheduled to stay at the Holiday Inn Express, but looks like we will be cancelling. Wife's chiropractor isn't going to clear her to start shooting for a few more weeks, and feels the hills at the KY range would mess up everything they accomplished over the past few weeks (she was really messed up after a wreck). She keeps telling me to go ahead and shoot, but I think I'm going to pass on this one. Maybe IL...


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

This will be my first time at Kentucky , are the ranges real hilly?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

STELLIX said:


> This will be my first time at Kentucky , are the ranges real hilly?


They are flat by West Virginia standards. You should have no problems with the terrain.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm from west virginia but have been living in mississippi for a long time so i'm not used to the hills anymore,its flat down here.


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ky*

I remember last year the ranges that I shot were relatively flat but pretty muddy from all the rain they got.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

STELLIX said:


> This will be my first time at Kentucky , are the ranges real hilly?


NOT rolling hills. You'll either be shooting on the power line with half uphill and half downhill shots (just slight inclines), or you will be in the woods behind the SIMs on some VERY nice ranges. Now it's hilly walking to and from the power line ranges, so take some gatorade.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

TANC said:


> NOT rolling hills. You'll either be shooting on the power line with half uphill and half downhill shots (just slight inclines), or you will be in the woods behind the SIMs on some VERY nice ranges. Now it's hilly walking to and from the power line ranges, so take some gatorade.


Ohh, and have boots with you if there is a descent rain if your on the first range inside the wood line. a few targets can get pretty muddy. 

And if your at the last range on the power line road....be prepared for a walk up and down some hills.


----------



## RISKYB (Jul 19, 2009)

this is my first ASA and first time in Kentucky we are staying at the Quality too, see you guys there


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

HokieNation Thank's for the BigA tip .Will have to try that out .
Any good seafood places around london?


----------

